# Who makes the OEM 330i brake rotors?



## 19962002 (May 17, 2005)

Who makes or what brand is the OEM rotors and pads? Where is the best online store to order from for OEM parts?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

19962002 said:


> Who makes or what brand is the OEM rotors and pads? Where is the best online store to order from for OEM parts?


Not 100% certain but rotors are probably ATE.

Pads are Jurids and/or Textars from what I've seen...

You can get those parts at a whole bunch of places:
- dealer parts depts
- mail order BMW places (e.g., Bav Auto, Turner, HMS Motorsport, etc etc etc...)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Brembo also makes a line of OEM direct replacement of same quality (or higher) rotors replacements depending on the model of BMW :

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/brakes/index.jsp


----------



## 19962002 (May 17, 2005)

thanks for quick replies...my service warranty just ended couple weeks back..and estimated for rear rotors and pads about $550.

i'll take a look at tirerack. any of you ever bought OEM parts from www.bimmerspecialist.com???


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Zimmerman is another OEM rotor company. I seem to remember a discussion a while back regarding this issue and Brembo, Zimmerman and one other company was mentioned.

My independant shop installed Zimmerman OE rotors and they work very well.


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

19962002 said:


> thanks for quick replies...my service warranty just ended couple weeks back..and estimated for rear rotors and pads about $550.
> 
> i'll take a look at tirerack. any of you ever bought OEM parts from www.bimmerspecialist.com???


You can do better on pricing from eap4parts.com or a mail order parts house such as Pacific BMW or Circle BMW.


----------



## 19962002 (May 17, 2005)

wow...big price difference...thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And you are MUCH better off NOT using OEM pads.

Mintex red box (Bav Auto) or Axxis Deluxe, Deluxe Plus are much nicer, MUCH less dust.


----------

